# "pee on a stick" pregnancy test for sheep



## malickfarms

i was talking with a friend and i asked if the EPT's work with sheep. she said it worked on a goat one time, so i thought i would try it. we went to the dollar store and got a few tests and id get to watching sheep. well they finally went and i used the little applicator to transfer the urine to the test. they both came out negative. maybe my friends test was a fluke or maybe my sheep aren't pregnant. we got them on june 4th possibly bred. ive posted here before about them and the concensus was they probably are pregnant. has anyone ever tried those pregnancy tests on their sheep? i know it sound silly to try this but curiousity got the best of me!! :nerd:


----------



## Goatsandsheep

Human test don't work on sheep or any other animal to my knowledge.


----------



## malickfarms

Hi Rob--

This is what I found out on the internet--interesting! Went on a livestock pregnancy testing site.

Human EPT'S measure HCG levels in the urine.

In livestock the HCG levels are non existent--can sometimes appear but rarely. So, in Connies goat, she may of had enough to measure and prove it. 50/50 chance--The level must be at 25mg in human tests such as EPT

Sheep sometimes never get the hormone or some do under 25mg, possible Connies goat was over the 25mg and worked!

NOW--here is what is needed to check livestock--Cant buy the test at the dollar store-bummer! Buy online for 28.50

Here is the levels of what is checked--

The test in sheep and goats, etc....measures presence of Pregnancy-Specific Protein B (PSPB). 

It is a protein that was discovered in the placenta of cattle by researchers. 

The protein enters the blood of the mother and can be measured in the pregnancy test made by BioTracking. 

BioTracking has a license from the university for use of PSPB in testing pregnancy and has developed a highly accurate and very inexpensive blood test (enzyme-linked immuno-sorbent assay, ELISA) for pregnancy. 

Samples of blood are collected on the dairy, ranch or farm and are mailed to BioTracking for analysis. 

Samples arriving by Tuesday will be tested over a three-day period and an e-mail, FAX, phone or mail (client's choice) report will be available by Saturday of each week. Results can be posted on a web site for access through a code by the client. 

Sounds like way to much work to find out--guess you are better waiting for the 5 months--you have about 2-3 weeks to wait!

April


----------



## mawalla

I had bet two Ritz crackers that your sheep would lamb on October 7th in your last thread on these sheep. (I picked that day because it is my dearly departed Dad's birthday.) I guess I would have lost if there had been any takers! Oh well, "crunch, crunch!" I'll eat the crackers myself. Anyway, are their bags still getting larger and are they still acting agressive towards your goats? What about the vulva? Still purple?

I'm changing my quess to be 10/23 as the day they start to lamb. Keep us posted.


----------



## Terry W

okay, you guys notice how the adds on the page change based on the thread? Who woulda thunk it......


----------



## elgordo

WOW Terry W I never did notice how the ads change with the topic! Hope nobody starts talking about giving their ram viagara!!  
It was pretty smart of someone to try an ept...!


----------

